# Front brake issue?



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

No, it's not. Sounds like you have a stuck caliper slider pin.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Take the caliper off and bolts out. Clean up bolts and all mating surfaces and what not. Light coating of antiseize. On everything that moves and slides. Including the bushings. 

I haven't had to do brakes yet so I'm not exactly familiar with today's GM design.

Just don't get carried away with heavy application. You don't want the stuff melting and dripping on the brakes and rotors.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> Take the caliper off and bolts out. Clean up bolts and all mating surfaces and what not. Light coating of antiseize. On everything that moves and slides. Including the bushings.


Brake grease is supposed to be used on the slide pins. I agree with cleaning everything up first - there are many different lubricant types nowadays, many of which are not compatible. So getting all the old lube off first is important.

Not sure where a good place for anti-seize is on brakes. Many manuals call for thread locker on the bracket bolts. For the slide pins, after cleaning the threads, I just torque to spec without anything on the them (unless the manual says otherwise).

Doug

.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

The 2 bolts that hold the caliper to the bracket/pins are torqued to 30lbft(40Nm)
I put red loctite on them, always.

Don't use anti-seize, or other metallic based lubes. GM uses silicone based lubes, I prefer Ceramlub, but other readily available less expensive ceramic/synthetic options like Permatex Ceramic Extreme or CRC Silaramic or StaLube Brake&Caliper grease are all options that I would recommend and use

As mentioned be sure to do a good job cleaning up before applying new, all the lubes I recommend play just fine with GM lube and each other, but contamination reduces the efficacy of any lubricant.


No need to remove the 2 larger bolts holding the bracket to the suspension, and those bolts are one time use bolts that should not be reused if removed.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

ottoman32 said:


> Had a flat sunday. My 2016.5 Cruze LT has 68k miles on it. While changing the tire, I decided to check the left front brake. I noticed the inner pad is almost worn but the outer wasn't even worn. Is this normal? Braking seems to take longer than usual about two weeks ago. Also bled the brakes at 47k miles.


Did they almost look like these?









These were off of my '15 Silverado (front right), at 50K, about 3K later, we were hit head-on.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Permatex makes a copper colored anti seize for brakes. Lasts longer.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Ma v e n said:


> No need to remove the 2 larger bolts holding the bracket to the suspension, and those bolts are one time use bolts that should not be reused if removed.


You can get the rotor off without pulling the bracket on a Cruze? I could do that on my 91 Bonneville, but haven't owned a car or truck since then where that was possible  (5 w-bodies, a G6 and a 97 F-150).

Doug

.


----------



## ottoman32 (May 22, 2017)

Yep. Just like in the pic. Hopefully I'll fix it tommorow.


----------



## ottoman32 (May 22, 2017)

Checked them today. Took off the caliper and both pads were good. I guess you can't see the inner pad worth a **** when the caliper is on.


----------

